

Welcomed to the Bay Area - knappador

I haven&#x27;t wanted to feel this awake in what seems like years.  The Bay Area is the center of many signals with which I have a lot of resonance.  It was nice to see such a congregation of my peers in such a nice area with all the resources necessary to create some really nice stuff.  Build your city, improve your community, and connect the people around you.<p>A long time ago, we started farming.  When we farmed well enough, someone had time to make pots.  Pots kept grain from going bad, so we could spend less time farming and make more pots.  Eventually we had more time to create and less time was spent enslaved to the wheels of survival.<p>Empower the people around you to work on the things that they might find important, to connect with the things that interest them, before you capitalize on the discretionary income of bored individuals who are quickly addicted to entertainment and are mere consumers of the fruits of the human experience.<p>Also know that there are developers, users, and consumers.  A FOSS developer is one who architects and&#x2F;or maintains FOSS.  A user is one who implements it. A consumer is one who can only benefit from final implementations.  Consumers are not evil, but recall how feedback works and know that the strongest community is the one that will propel you forward.
======
arkitaip
Is it really that hard for people here to talk about their thoughts and
experiences without trying to life coach you or go Harvard Business Review on
your ass? Christ.

~~~
knappador
Hahaha, I take it you were hoping for the story of the actual trip? It was
badass.

I'm not sure that every developer out there gets what is happening with Stack
Overflow and Github. This is based on the kinds of software I see being
developed. We're creating fire with these collaboration tools. The more the
better.

